# Does anyone enjoy coquito as much as I do?



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well for those that don't know Coquito is the equivalent to egg nog, but different in many ways also. I love this stuff and make quite a few batches, pitchers.

*Coquito* is an eggnog-like alcoholic beverage that is traditionally served in Puerto Rico. Coquito is made with rum, eggs, coconut cream, evaporated milk, sweet condensed milk, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves. The drink is commonly associated with the Christmas holidays, where it is traditionally served along other holiday food.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

never had it, but it sounds damn delicious.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Well for those that don't know Coquito is the equivalent to egg nog, but different in many ways also. I love this stuff and make quite a few batches, pitchers.
> 
> *Coquito* is an eggnog-like alcoholic beverage that is traditionally served in Puerto Rico. Coquito is made with rum, eggs, coconut cream, evaporated milk, sweet condensed milk, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves. The drink is commonly associated with the Christmas holidays, where it is traditionally served along other holiday food.


Well Joey, my parents used to live in Isla Verde just outside of the San Juan Airport in PR. You bet ya, I have had a couple. A bit sweet to my liking, but all the same a great once a year cocktail.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Well Joey, my parents used to live in Isla Verde just outside of the San Juan Airport in PR. You bet ya, I have had a couple. A bit sweet to my liking, but all the same a great once a year cocktail.


I tweak mine so its not as sweet, I am past all those sweet drinks even my mojitos,lol


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I tweak mine so its not as sweet, I am past all those sweet drinks even my mojitos,lol


I make my mojitos with honey.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I make my mojitos with honey.


I am gonna have to try that.


----------

